

2009: The Year in Haskell - dons
http://haskellwebnews.wordpress.com/2009/12/20/the-year-in-haskell/

======
frou
Fantastic. What a quality-link-dense article.

------
jacktang
can someone give the comparison between erlang and haskell?

~~~
ramchip
Google would be glad to oblige to a fellow scientist!

------
rick_2047
Well looking at the industry exposure that haskell has got one may presume
that functional programming may be making there way into the world of
commercial software.

